# Message Bundle



## vogella (7. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade meine String aus dem Source Code zu extrahieren. Klappt auch sehr gut, aber leider schaffe ich es nicht das Bundle in einem anderem Verzeichnis abzuspeichern, als den Source Code.

Sourcecode verzeichnis:

\src\messages\Message.java Hier liegt dann meine properties datei -> dann gehts mit dem folgende Code:




```
package messages;

import java.util.MissingResourceException;
import java.util.ResourceBundle;

import configuration.MyProperties;

public class Messages {
	private static final String BUNDLE_NAME = "messages." + MyProperties.getMessages(); //$NON-NLS-1$

	private static final ResourceBundle RESOURCE_BUNDLE = ResourceBundle.getBundle(BUNDLE_NAME);

	private Messages() {
	}

	public static String getString(String key) {
		try {
			return RESOURCE_BUNDLE.getString(key);
		} catch (MissingResourceException e) {
			return '!' + key + '!';
		}
	}
}
```

Ich würde gerne die Property Datei in das folgende Verzeichnis kopieren:

\resources\bundles\ 

Wie kann ich den Pfad beim Resourcebundle angeben? Den einfach in den String zu schreiben, klappt nicht.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## vogella (7. Mrz 2007)

Die Frage hat sich glaube ich gerade erledigt, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann haben die resourcen bundles eher im Classpath zu sein und nicht extern wie Bilder....


----------



## majobau (11. Jul 2007)

genau das ist mein problem! da meine application in einem jar file ist und die message resource files nicht in dem
jar file enthalten sein dürfen, muss ich über eine pfadangabe zugreifen. *message resource files werden bei 
jedem start application neu erzeugt.*


----------



## vogella (11. Jul 2007)

Hallo majobau,

ich weiß nicht genau was Du meinst, aber die Files kannst und solltest Du im Jar abspeichern. Über den Classloader kannst Du sie dann lesen. 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

